# Craftsman Screwdrivers



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Ive got some older craftsman screwdrivers... they are not stainless steel and are sort of pitting.. i plan to retire them to the shed and get a new set..

craftsman mainly because they are decent tools, i am assuming they are made in US..

any preference of either of these?

i am leaning towards the orange ones.. they look stainless steel and are sears professional model.. (whatever that means)


anybody use/hate or like either of these? 



Sears professional: (simplicity orange) 
<img src=http://content.sears.com/data/product_images/009/47202/00947202000-dlv.jpg>


Sears Cushion grip: (looks nice)
<img src=http://content.sears.com/data/product_images/009/73604/00973604000-dlv.jpg>


regular:
<img src=http://content.sears.com/data/product_images/009/46502/00946502000-dlv.jpg>


All 3 cost the same... 39$


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Craftsman are guaranteed for life. Take them back and you will get new ones free.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *Craftsman are guaranteed for life. Take them back and you will get new ones free. *


oh.. nothing is really wrong with my original.. i just want to get a new set for the garage...


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The set on the bottom used to be indestrucible. The only thing I never liked was the handles. Very easy to get blisters from them.

The set in the middle looks like the old Stanleys. Over time the rubber grip will slip and you'll soon begin to hate them.

The pro set is nice especially with the bolsters. You can put a wrench on the top of the shaft under the handle for increased torque. These would be my choice. 

Just to give you an idea, a Matco Top Torque II (premium) 8 pc set made in Germany by Witte retail for about $124


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ,

What will they be used for....tinkering around or some serious mechanical work? The regular Craftsman (NOT Sears brand) will be good for most "garage work"and you will be getting more drivers/sizes.

Also remember, when you take a tool back to Sears now, they look in drawers for a "refurbished" equivalent...not a brand new tool off the shelf, if they have one. I took a wrench back to customer service/returns and they tried to pull that on me. I complained and was told that was the policy. I waited around then got a new wrench off the shelf...took it to a regular register, not customer service, and showed them my old tool. They replaced it with the new one, no questions. The wrench was the same size but much nicer than the "refurbished" one, and even the old one I had.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I know the ratchets they are suppose to rebuild but how do they rebuild a wrench or a screwdriver:question: The last time i brought a ratchet to sears it was about 30 years old the guy took it went in the back a little while later came out and gave me a new one. He told me he was suppose to fix the old one but mine was all scratch up so he was giving me a new one. A couple of weeks later a friend of mine said he just wanted my old one said theres a big market for the old ratchets.

Oh yea sj i like the top ones better


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I used to be fond of th craftman set with the red/ blue and clear handles.........usually worked fine and lasted good......the last ones I had were notorious about either the tips breaking or bending, and on the phillips heads they would wear out fast. Sears always replaced them, without a question, but then they started to hassle me when I tried to return the ones that were worn in the tip (phillips type) so I went strictly to Kliens.........

Rubber grips like 6chows stated will eventually slip and come off, even on the high dollar kliens it happens, but they are nice to use. Don't like the handles on the others as to me they are uncomfortable. I prefer more of a hexed or round style handle than the squarer types like those or some Snap Ons used to be or may still be like.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody,

You're right...It was a rachet. They had a bunch of tools in several drawers at the CS counter. Don't know what all was in there, but I will always get my "replacement" off the shelf and then go to a regular counter.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry, I will not buy Craftsman tools, I got a pot full of them that all are useless to me. I find that either the tool is the wrong size for my hands or they jsut are to clunky for my use. I realize that money is tight and the Craftsman tools are ok for most folks but for me its either Matco (thats the majority of what I have ($25,000 worth of them) Or Snap-On My favorite Screwdriver from Snap-On is the attachment. This replaces every one of the Craftsman and with the changable tips and if the tips ever wear out I simply go to the local Hardware store and just buy the tips I need. (Universal tips) Yeah I know the screwdriver is expensive but it rachets and fits in my hand comfortably and Once signed up on the website you can order online.


http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/pro_...5&group_ID=702&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I agree with sixchows on the bottom set. They used to be indestructable, but I've noticed that my set that I've had for about ten years now won't take the abuse that my dad's set will. 

A guy I worked with at the marina just bought a set of the professionals. They seemed alright to me. I didn't like how they fit in my hand. I hate to say this in front of sixchows, but I have a set of Snap-on with the soft grip like the Craftsmans. I'm used to the way these fit my hand. I figure if I used the Craftsmans enough I would get used to the way they fit.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You know i was watching a show called American Hotrod one night not to long ago. They was working on a Mustang and this one guy on there they call Bluebeard took a wrench and heated it and bent it so he could get in a tight spot. The owner of the shop was helping him told him you know you just ruined this wrench. He said I'll just take it back and the next day he came in with a new wrench from sears and one of the guys asked him what did you tell them and he said it just bent. The guy walked off laughing.:furious:


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *Sorry, I will buy the Craftsman tools, I got a pot full of them that all are useless to me. I find that either the tool is the wrong size for my hands or they jsut are to clunky for my use. I realize that money is tight and the Craftsman tools are ok for most folks but for me its either Matco (thats the majority of what I have ($25,000 worth of them) Or Snap-On My favorite Screwdriver from Snap-On is the attachment. This replaces every one of the Craftsman and with the changable tips and if the tips ever wear out I simply go to the local Hardware store and just buy the tips I need. (Universal tips) Yeah I know the screwdriver is expensive but it rachets and fits in my hand comfortably and Once signed up on the website you can order online.
> 
> 
> http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/pro_...5&group_ID=702&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog *



If oddlots or wal-mart doesn't sell it, then i don't need it.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I have plenty of the 'regular' models - decades old - still going without a single problem. 

But if I had to replace 'em I'd probably choose the 'pro' model first & the 'cushioned' model absolutely last. As others have mentioned about the cushion grip, they debond from the handle's core and turn into complete crap.

I also have an odd assortment of Snap-on & Mac screwdrivers too. The only ones I've never had to warrant are the Macs - but I've only had them about 5 years - and I've since given up auto repair so they only get 'round-the-house maintenance chores.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*Craftsman screw drivers etc.*

Yeah John I have a full set as pictured .One set at the work shop for the truck/mustang and then the other set here at the home for the tractor of if JEANNIE get's a screw that comes loos. I have almost all of the tools Craftsman has out but when I had the BIG TRUCK COMPANY I had many more . I really like them. Now there is only "ONE" thing I DO NO LIKE ABOUT THE CRAFTSMAN TOOLS" and that they are so good that a "FEW TIMES" ( I think it was me maybe it was Jeannie) But I tried to use a screw driver as a pry-bar and some how got the only almost round tool they make.   :furious: 
But when I was in NM I took it into a SEARS store and the guy was gonna give me another, but I told him "NO" I just wanted to buy another and told him I was sure this wouldn't happen again. Both got a real good laugh:spinsmile :spinsmile 
Anyway that was one of my many tool goof up's


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Durwood _
> *If oddlots or wal-mart doesn't sell it, then i don't need it.     *


The thing is I used to be a "professional vehicle mechanic" and having the right tool is important to me. 

I no longer wench on vehicles anymore but the screwdriver I just pulled up is similar to one I bought 20 years ago and it is still going strong after all these years. Nothing wrong with the Craftsman or other junk you buy in the various different places but for me to have a reliable tool I can depend on is very important for me. My screwdriver still looks like the day I bought it except for a couple nicks in the handle from having it short across a battery 10 years ago.

Today I still wench but its new airplanes I wench on now.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I've had the clear "Regular" type for quite some time. They've held up well, but I don't use them to make a living, either.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *Today I still wench but its new airplanes I wench on now. *


I gave up wenching when i got married, 30 years ago!!!LOLL :rockin: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *I gave up wenching when i got married, 30 years ago!!!LOLL :rockin: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: *


You crack me up. I say something in all sillyness and it gets added to. Just like a armytank and a can of spam with homereat and now for me to keep on cruisin


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I always liked the standerd style. Have always used them, guess I am just used to them. As everyone else says, the slipon rubber cover type is JUNK. Nice the first time you use it, but WILL NOT last. I have not seen or used the new style. I will have to check them out next time I go to Sears. 

Most of my stuff has always been Sears. Is it the best? Noway, but when it breaks, its easy to replace. Now that I have moved, the nearest Sears is over 45min away. So I have gotten a lot of SK stuff latly becouse I can afford it, and the parts stores I deal with at work can replace it. Wish I could afford Mack,Matco, and Snapon [snapon to a lesser extent. Nice but WAY more money then the rest] but with cash tight, and only a home user, I just cant justafy it.


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

vermont american-- makes good general pupose and wood working/cabinet grade screwdrivers , still ----- round barrel shafts, serrated tips, and triangular semi soft polycarb handles -- I have a no. 49015 cabinet screwdriver in my other hand right now that I was just using - -- it is about 20 years old and still looks good mechanicaly-- the best way to make them last-- is don't lend them out, and don't let your kids use them ,, and of course if your spouse uses them , they tend to implode without her ever knowing what happened-- at least she claims not to know what happened -- bigl -


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks for the input.. 6c good info on using a wrench on the pro series...


I ordered the pro (top one) 
as i said before.. my regular set of screwdrivers are ok.. but not chrome plated and the metal sort of pitted... -probably from lack of use..

I plan to move my old screwdrivers to the house or shed.. and keep my new ones in the garage.. 

thanks again..
sj


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

there nice but avoid socket extensions for impact renches because they crack off


----------

